# Racing Pigeons for Adoption



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

My mentor moved and in the process, got out of pigeon racing. I was able to move a loft over to my house and save all the pigeons from "insert whatever horrible fate" you can think of. 

But at this point, I have too many pigeons. They are all of excellent racing stock. They are free to someone who can prove to me that they would provide a wonderful home for these birds. I will ship, but at the cost of the adopter. (Box and Shipping) It would be great if they went to a racer just getting started, but that's not a requirement. 

Various reds and blues. If anyone is interested, please PM me.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Where do you live?


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Sorry. 
Manhattan Ks.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

What kind does he have I may come get a few.
Dave


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Various strains to be honest. All of them had either been raced or bred birds raced here. I'd have to look for papers and such on them, there may not be any.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

That's ok peds really don't fly unless you fold them into a plane, mind if I come down in a week or so it's only 2 hrs away.
Dave


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> That's ok peds really don't fly unless you fold them into a plane, mind if I come down in a week or so it's only 2 hrs away.
> Dave


Sure, I'll PM you my number and we can figure out details.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Bump to the top. I'd really like to find homes for these guys. Feeding this many birds is becoming a hardship and I will eventually have to become looser with my standards of homes for these guys. Drop me a PM and we can discuss.


----------



## Frank2620 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi V-John ,

I don't think I PM ed you correctly , as it showed up in my PM box . 

My guess is it's to late to get any of the pigeons you had . However, if you still have some I would be happy to take some . I haven't raced since 1988 . But we are starting a club next year . I have some white pigeons .But it sure doesn't look like they will be winning any races . I 'm trying to find pigeons from out of town . To race against the ones in town . 

I live in St Augustine Florida . My e mail address is [email protected]

Thanks ,
Frank


----------

